# Best choice of location for architect



## duggsy69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm an architect thinking of moving to Italy in the next few years. Our plan seems simple, find a ruined house or piece of land in the country somewhere quiet, with decent views and preferably reasonable village or town connections. Initially we wouldn't be looking for work, but would be working on personal creative free-lance projects - (not dependent on a local market).

However, if certain things don't work out successfully with regards to the free-lance work, after a few years of the quiet life we might be looking to relocate to a city with reasonable opportunities for architects - but within a couple of hours drive of our original spot so we can still go back for weekends etc.

So.... in my head I've been round many different regions, but actually I don't have much idea where to start. South-east Sicily seemed like quite a good choice, but then the Abruzzo, Lazio, Umbria, Southern Tuscany - places within reasonable driving distance of Rome - also do.

If I need to find architecture employment in the future, are Milan and Rome by far safer bets, or are there other cities, such as Florence, Genova or Bologna which could also offer reasonable chances?

Back to the first point, for the best balance of nice landscape, reasonable proximity to the coast and skiing, reasonable village or town infrastructure and opportunities to find ruined old stone houses.... where is the best bet?

Thanks in advance for any advice.......


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

duggsy69 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an architect thinking of moving to Italy in the next few years. Our plan seems simple, find a ruined house or piece of land in the country somewhere quiet, with decent views and preferably reasonable village or town connections. Initially we wouldn't be looking for work, but would be working on personal creative free-lance projects - (not dependent on a local market).
> 
> ...


pretoro in the chieti region of abruzzo fits all the criteria you mension 15 ski 20 mins sea 2 and half hours rome , i may be a bit biasd as we have livede here for 9 years and are verry happy . you can ski at easter in the morning and in the afetnoon you can swim in the sea 1 hour from top of our mountain by car and you are on the beach and their are lots nof ruined houses here , iam a retired joiner but still keep my hand in helping english freands restore old windows . google the Comune of pretoro , allso cassa for sale in pretoro thiere a lots as a lot of pretorese emigrated to canada after the war , pretoro was allso one of the bigest Knights templas suply villages before the got on boats at bari to fight the crusaids if you need further imfo contact me through my sinature roy


----------

